# 2003 21Rs



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

After three years and many great trips, we are selling our 21RS and upgrading to a 301BQ. It is in good shape overall.

Upgrades:
15-inch tires
TV and Satellite radio antennas roof-installed
Rear slide topper
Aftermarket interior sound system w/ CD player

Needs:
The main awning is in need of new fabric, but the mechanisms are in good shape
Bath vent fan is on order and I will install it when it gets here.

Here is the Craigslist posting, with some pics:
http://helena.craigslist.org/rvs/4325199134.html

Asking $7500 OBO. We need to get it sold before we leave to pick up the new one in a few weeks.

Nathan


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Sold it today


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bring on the 301BQ!!!!!


----------

